# SNOWBOB11's Lawn Journal 2022



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

2022 version of my lawn journal.

For those that don't know my lawn is a Bewitched KBG monostand planted in late 2017 and reel mowed between 3/4"-1" HOC. Last season I installed in ground irrigation. This should make it easier to keep the lawn irrigated in the hot summer months.

I got out a few days ago and cleared up the lawn a bit from the winter. Ran the mower to clean up the debris.

Things are still coming out of dormancy as it's been a cool spring but green up is gradually happening.



Hopefully I can get the first real mow for the season in the next few weeks.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks great! Wishing you a fantastic season!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Looks great! Wishing you a fantastic season!


Thanks. You as well.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Winters not done with us.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Winters not done with us.


Yup.. same at my place.. sucks..


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I did the second reel mow of the year today. I am starting the year at 1" HOC.

I also applied the first feeding for the season. I am trying a different approach this year. I purchased a bag of polymer coated 43-0-0 urea and applied at 2.5 lb/ksqft product which works out to slightly above 1 lb/ksqft of nitrogen. I am using this for its slow release form which should feed for the next 2.5 months or so. I will supplement with spraying urea/AMS a few times each month as a faster feeding and to get a color response as the poly urea won't really do that.





Spraying nitrogen more is something I've wanted to do the last few years.

I've had issues with my Milwaukee switch tank sprayer and at the end of last year the pump wasn't functioning. I believe there was a connection issue with the removable tank.

I purchased a flow zone typhoon 2.5 and fitted it with a check valve and tee jet nozzle.





Here is a pictures of the lawn after the cut today



And here is a picture of 1 of 3 areas of Poa t I have to deal with this spring


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Looking good! How do you like the flowzone? I'm looking to upgrade and have it narrowed down to flowzone, spraymate, or the yard mastery.


----------



## Chuuurles (Nov 23, 2020)

Looking excellent SNOWBOB! Let us know how u like the new sprayer.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

rhart said:


> Looking good! How do you like the flowzone? I'm looking to upgrade and have it narrowed down to flowzone, spraymate, or the yard mastery.





Chuuurles said:


> Looking excellent SNOWBOB! Let us know how u like the new sprayer.


I've only used it twice but I like it so far. On the highest setting 5 it has excellent power and I've had to adjust my walking speed as it's output is more than the other sprayers I've had. The only thing I've noticed and I have heard other people say about it is when it gets to the end with about a 1/4 gallon of water left it starts to cut out a bit and spray sporadically until it's out.

Also it's not ready to accept tee jet nozzles. You need to get a adapter. I added a check valve although it's not necessary to do so. You can just buy the adapter by itself.

https://shop.fzspray.com/products/quick-connect-to-110º-teejet-nozzle-adapter


----------



## Chuuurles (Nov 23, 2020)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> rhart said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good! How do you like the flowzone? I'm looking to upgrade and have it narrowed down to flowzone, spraymate, or the yard mastery.
> ...


This is exactly the same on my Jacto PJB16 WRT to the bottom of the tank.. Its annoying...


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Thanks for the info, I appreciate it


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Hey.. Where did you pickup that Polymerized Urea? Looks good and has a very small prill.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Hey.. Where did you pickup that Polymerized Urea? Looks good and has a very small prill.


I got it from All Turf. The 50lb bag was $100. Yes pricey but I'm only going to use it ones or possibly twice a season so it's ok. I believe the SGN was 220 so it is a mini greens grade like prill size.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey.. Where did you pickup that Polymerized Urea? Looks good and has a very small prill.
> ...


Thanks... Yes a bit pricey for a bigger yard..


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Better picture I got with the sun out the other day. Temperatures are definitely getting better.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

5/14 I applied the first preventative fungicide application for the season. I applied azoxy and velista. Will rotate that mix and mancozeb fungicide for the season. Hoping that along with better irrigation practices will not allow for the same issues I've had in the last few years.

I also mixed in AMS/urea/feature/CA with the fungicide mix. Hoping to spray more of my nitrogen this year.

The grass is growing quicker now but not out of control. I think the poly coat urea is a good way to go so as not to get surge growth but still a constant feeding.

The grass did however get away from me a little as I didn't have a chance to mow in several days. It was probably over 2" in areas. Double cut yesterday at 1" but there was still some stragglers.

I will add t-nex into my next spray app this weekend.

Here are a couple pics from after the mow yesterday evening. You might be able to see but seed heads have started.









Overall the lawn is doing well and I've got to say having irrigation is very helpful. Especially with the warmer dry weather we had last week. I'd like to add irrigation to the last area on the other side of the driveway later this year.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Got in a long weekend now this morning.





Would like to spray t-nex this evening after the sun goes down. Looks like some good growing weather the next week. Not too hot with some sun some rain.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Set the 220E at 20 mm HOC and did a double diamond mow late yesterday evening. This morning I finished up with trimming. Lawn is growing at a good rate right now as the weather has been good.


----------



## Chuuurles (Nov 23, 2020)

Looks beautiful and thick @SNOWBOB11 !


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks @Chuuurles.

Did another mow this evening after it rained. It had got tall again so couldn't wait for it to dry.



I need to apply another preventative fungicide app later this week. Azoxy/velista.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Bob,

That looks strong going into late spring! How do you like that 43-0-0? Just checking my math, the 2.5 lbs should equal 1.075 lbs N? Do they list the the percentage of SRN, or some sort of release duration? That mini prill is a nice size to maintain coverage at lower rates.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

@Chris LI Thanks. The 43-0-0 polymer urea is working out well for the lawn. I think it gives a very even constant feeding with no surge growth. I can also supplement with spraying the rest of my nitrogen to get the color better. Overall it's working how I hoped so far and the lawn is probably at the best it's been since I renovated several years ago.

Your math is correct 2.5 lb = 1.075 lb N. I got this rate from the fertilizer guy at the place I bought it from. I asked them about getting a data sheet for the urea to see what the release time line was but they never sent it. However the same guy did assure me that the rate I used will last 90 days with it tailoring off closer to the 90 days.

Overall I'm happy with the fertilizer and hope things continue to look this way into summer.


----------



## JBC-1 (Apr 5, 2020)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Thanks @Chuuurles.
> 
> Did another mow this evening after it rained. It had got tall again so couldn't wait for it to dry.
> 
> ...


Looking great!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

6/3 I applied azoxy and velista. That's all I've done to the lawn so far in June other than mow. We have got more than enough rain as of recently and the temperature has not been hot. Overall it continues to be good growing weather.

I need to apply t-nex and SOP at some point when I have time this week.


----------



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

Looks great! What HOC is that in the last pic?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

cfinden said:


> Looks great! What HOC is that in the last pic?


Thanks. I'm cutting at 7/8" but this is actually a couple days after a mow so it's probably a touch over 1".


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Evening shot couple days after a mow.



Lawn is doing well even though I've been neglecting it a bit other than mowing and water.

I'm over dew for PGR. Just haven't had time recently. Should be able to do that next week.

No sign of the fungal issues I've had in the past few years so far.


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

Looking great!


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

Looking good Snowbob!


----------



## JBC-1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Looking great as usual @SNOWBOB11


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks guys


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Temperatures are going to get hot this week. For those in Ontario get the irrigation ready.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Meant to post a picture of my neighbors lawn the other day. I renovated it a few years ago and this year it's doing decently. Cut at 2" with a fair bit less input than my lawn but it does get more sun.



Here's a frontwards picture of my lawn this morning after yesterdays mow and a picture of the garden.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

6/30
Applied a spray mix of
Urea .2 lb ksqft
AMS .2 lb ksqft
Feature 2 oz ksqft
T-Nex .3 oz ksqft
CA 2.5 tsp ksqft
Azoxy .77 oz ksqft
Velista .4 oz ksqft

I also mixed in prodiamine and spread SOP

I set the rachio to run this morning to water everything in


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Looking mighty fine sir! Kudos to you for mixing so many ingredients in your last spray app. Who has time to split out apps for fungicide, preM, PGR and micronutrients!? I'm about to take a page out of your book!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

JerseyGreens said:


> Looking mighty fine sir! Kudos to you for mixing so many ingredients in your last spray app. Who has time to split out apps for fungicide, preM, PGR and micronutrients!? I'm about to take a page out of your book!


Thanks. Yeah I know, I normally like to split soil foliar apps but just decided to send it as I was running out of time. Hopefully no issues from it.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

7/10 I applied 1/3lb of nitrogen from AMS. I feel the polymer coated urea that I applied in the spring had started to wear off. The lawn was growing a little slow and it looked like it needed a boost. I don't usually fertilize when it's as hot/dry as it's been but the grass responded pretty good.

So far I've not had a return of the fungus issues I've had the last few years. The time spent last year putting in irrigation and the $400 spent on velista was worth it and I'll consider it a win.

I mowed today first with the toro mower then with the reel. There were lots of sticks off the tree so I used the toro to vacuum them up.





We have not had very much rain at all recently. Much the same to lots of areas in the midwest/east. All the lawns in the area are crispy. Until we do get rain it's just keep up the water every few day.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

That looks absolutely fantastic! Many lawns look like they're on life support, but yours is full steam ahead. :thumbup:


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

Looks great. And you have a lot of tight landscaping to navigate and edge. All of it lookin' dialed in. Do you string trim or have something like rotary scissors?


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Very nice! You sir get a Wiser's clap.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

@Chris LI @Baretta
Thanks guys. I appreciate the comments.



Wile said:


> Looks great. And you have a lot of tight landscaping to navigate and edge. All of it lookin' dialed in. Do you string trim or have something like rotary scissors?


I do have a rotary scissors attached to my echo trimmer. It's one of my favourite tools. It gives a nice sharp edge. I love the thing.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Yesterday evening I mowed. It had been 6 days since the last mow so it had started to get tall. The other day I raised the HOC to 1" from the 3/4" I had it at.

After mowing I mixed up another preventative fungicide app. Azoxy + velista. I was also dew for t-nex so added that with feature, CA and alittle nitrogen. I mixed in a bucket then put everything in the sprayer turned it on and nothing. Battery was pretty well dead. This was after 9pm. So I put battery on charge and waited 20 mins. Put it back in and still nothing even though it was showing change. Put on charge again and waited another half hour. By the time it was ready it was 10pm and fully dark out so I was spraying in the dark.

Came out this morning to take a few pics while the sun was out.









The last picture is actually from yesterday evening.

Irrigation was set to go off at 3:33am this morning. We did get a good rain earlier this week but for the most part it's been a dry month. So far this month I'm over 14hr of irrigation.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Looking good Bob. Haha u don't want to see my irrigation numbers. Make u cringe. 14 hrs isn't even one full cycle


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

BBLOCK said:


> Looking good Bob. Haha u don't want to see my irrigation numbers. Make u cringe. 14 hrs isn't even one full cycle


I can imagine. There is some benefit to having smaller yard.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> BBLOCK said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good Bob. Haha u don't want to see my irrigation numbers. Make u cringe. 14 hrs isn't even one full cycle
> ...


Haha yep most def esp if u pay for water, luckily I don't I've put down over 200k liters this month according to my rachio. That wouldn't be fun to pay for. Everything is a big job on a big lawn and the overall quality of care goes down a bit unless you're a retired guy and don't have a baby lol


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Strong cell moved through last evening produced big rains. This morning all the neighborhood lawns look greener. Should make up for the deficit we are running in the moisture department this month.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Strong cell moved through last evening produced big rains. This morning all the neighborhood lawns look greener. Should make up for the deficit we are running in the moisture department this month.


Yes.. I got the same... With all kinds of lightning... Based on typical storms for Southern ON we probably got about 0.05 lb N per k from that one. Just enough to give a little pop...


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Looks amazing for the heat of the summer! Just few more weeks and we all eh's will pop as Christmas trees...


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I applied 2 lb/k AMS on the 12th which for me basically is the start of the increase of nitrogen for the fall season.

We had a thunderstorm the next day and the lawn responded well.

I need to do t-nex and iron when I get a chance.



I also purchased another John Deere 220e today. It popped up for sale and I couldn't resist.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

This looks very well ... frame wise. Hope internals as good as the exterior. Any walk behind comes more and more difficult to spot.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Babameca said:


> This looks very well ... frame wise. Hope internals as good as the exterior. Any walk behind comes more and more difficult to spot.


Yeah it works like new. No issues and like you say it's in great shape.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Been a while since I updated the journal. I did some sand levelling a few weeks ago and I've been waiting for the sand to work into the canopy.

I have done 3 applications of granular nitrogen for the fall blitz so far. Two apps of AMS and one urea to switch it up.

It has been very dry so far this month. I saw a stat that we normally get 75mm of rain for the month of September and we were at 2.5mm so far.

Anyway here's a picture from this evening mow. I took a side picture to better show the cross stripes.



Will probably run the sprinklers tonight. We need some rain.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

It looks great and it appears the N-blitz kicked in from how dark it is compared to the neighborhood lawns! The plaid pattern highlights the color too, and is a nice precursor to the beginning of the fall.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Chris LI said:


> It looks great and it appears the N-blitz kicked in from how dark it is compared to the neighborhood lawns! The plaid pattern highlights the color too, and is a nice precursor to the beginning of the fall.


Thanks Chris. I appreciate it.


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

Man that looks sweet!


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Sweet machine... Where did you pick that one up?


----------



## ReelWILawn (Aug 29, 2021)

I am envious of that 220E. I've been searching for a long time but nothing in decent condition is ever available.

Lawn looks looks like perfection as usual :thumbup:


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

llO0DQLE said:


> Man that looks sweet!


Thanks man



Stuofsci02 said:


> Sweet machine... Where did you pick that one up?


I snagged it off facebook marketplace. Really clean machine. I think it came from the same golf course I got my first 220E from.



ReelWILawn said:


> I am envious of that 220E. I've been searching for a long time but nothing in decent condition is ever available.
> 
> Lawn looks looks like perfection as usual :thumbup:


I hear you. They are a rear find. You have to jump on them if you happen to ever find one.


----------



## 606-Lawn (5 mo ago)

Lawn looks amazing


----------



## ReelWILawn (Aug 29, 2021)

I forgot to ask you a question regarding your applications of granular. Forgive me if you have covered this in the past, but are you applying via a hand held spreader? I would like to incorporate more granular applications during the fall; however, with a smaller lawn it's difficult to get great coverage spreading 15lbs or less with my conventional spreader. Any tips ?


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

ReelWILawn said:


> I forgot to ask you a question regarding your applications of granular. Forgive me if you have covered this in the past, but are you applying via a hand held spreader? I would like to incorporate more granular applications during the fall; however, with a smaller lawn it's difficult to get great coverage spreading 15lbs or less with my conventional spreader. Any tips ?


Sorry for jumping in. You dissolve and spray or spread with handheld spreader.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

ReelWILawn said:


> I forgot to ask you a question regarding your applications of granular. Forgive me if you have covered this in the past, but are you applying via a hand held spreader? I would like to incorporate more granular applications during the fall; however, with a smaller lawn it's difficult to get great coverage spreading 15lbs or less with my conventional spreader. Any tips ?


I use the scotts whirl hand held spreader. I used to have the battery powered wizz but prefer the type you control with the crank.

It can be tough on a smaller lawn to evenly spread urea but it's a bit less so with ammonium sulfate which is what I usually use more of being you use twice as much for the same area to get the same total N. I usually put the whirl on setting 2 walk at a faster pace and go around the lawn twice. You can dissolve and spray but in fall I do strictly granular.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

ReelWILawn said:


> I forgot to ask you a question regarding your applications of granular. Forgive me if you have covered this in the past, but are you applying via a hand held spreader? I would like to incorporate more granular applications during the fall; however, with a smaller lawn it's difficult to get great coverage spreading 15lbs or less with my conventional spreader. Any tips ?


Handheld spreaders FTW. I don't use my push spreader at all anymore. Even the 100 lbs of product I put down last week I used my handheld spreader. Easier to control and, with practice, you will know how to put it on the highest setting and how wide your pass spacing needs to be. Plus, and possibly most important in my eyes, no wheel marks.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

jskierko said:


> Plus, and possibly most important in my eyes, no wheel marks.


Didn't really think of this advantage from a hand held compared to a push spreader but it's true no wheel marks are definitely better.


----------



## ReelWILawn (Aug 29, 2021)

@Babameca 
@jskierko

Thanks everyone for the feedback and recommendations! I do at least half my year applications foliar so no problem there melting down urea or ammonium sulfate, but would like to include more granular if I can. I have a Spyker hand held and recently purchased a Scotts Wizz so I will give them a try probably this weekend. Seems like all three of you are very successful using this process.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

ReelWILawn said:


> I have a Spyker hand held and recently purchased a Scotts Wizz so I will give them a try probably this weekend.


I have a Scotts Whirl (which is the hand crank version). I have not heard the best things about the Wizz, pretty sure there are some negative comments on TLF, but I'd buy the whirl again if I had to get another. I'd score it 9.5/10 for its purpose- only critique is the adjustable arm support that is supposed to help stabilize it tends to slide down on mine as I go, but it doesn't affect the functionality of the spreader itself.

Edit: I see @SNOWBOB11 covered the Scott's products a few posts ago, sorry for the redundancy!


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

I went through 3 Wizz's. All 3 the motors died within 1 season. Depot return policy changed and they won't take them back after a certain time period, even if dead 90 days later. I agree with you guys that handhelds are the best spreaders. I feel like you have more control and less chance of mistakes seeing what's going on.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I have two wizz (still working) and a hand crank one. I use the hand crank version most of the time (always this year) mainly because I keep forgetting to change batteries on the other ones plus with the hand crank you can crank slower so the prills/seeds dont fly too far.

Unless I'm doing something at 10lb/ksqft, I use the hand spreader vs the push one. I'm planning to do XGRN in the backyard this weekend, so I need to use the push spreader.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

^ +1 this...I'm also using the hand crank Wizz 90% of the time for granular apps on my front lawn. if you ratchet the thing to full speed it can throw pretty damn wide. My forearms feel like Mike Tyson's once I'm done but it gets the job done very well!


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Add another to the hand spreader club. I have given up on the push spreader for anything other than Milorganite. I get better coverage with the handheld, plus I am able to spread every last bit of what I want. With the push spreader I always have to do the shake when it's nearing empty and always end up with a little left over that the agitator cant get.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Temperatures are getting cool tonight and there is frost advisory. I got in a mow and edge today and some sprinkler action this evening as it was a little dry.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Looks good man. Dialed in for some time. Cruising along beautifully.


----------



## magnumx2k (3 mo ago)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> 5/14 I applied the first preventative fungicide application for the season. I applied azoxy and velista. Will rotate that mix and mancozeb fungicide for the season. Hoping that along with better irrigation practices will not allow for the same issues I've had in the last few years.
> 
> I also mixed in AMS/urea/feature/CA with the fungicide mix. Hoping to spray more of my nitrogen this year.
> 
> ...


wow it's beautiful.
I seeded my KBG a month ago and they are still baby and thin. 
I dream my KBG will be like yours someday!!


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks great…. This cool weather is deceiving, but good call on the watering. I have also been watering (about once per week at 80% of normal run time).

looks like a lot of rain is on the way though this week…


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

10/11 I applied the last app of nitrogen for the season. That puts me at around 2.4 lb/k nitrogen this fall.

I mowed yesterday as well. Top growth is slowing some and will continue to do so as temperatures are expected to drop below seasonal later this week into next. I noticed they have a chance for flurries/mixed precip for next Tuesday.

I ran the irrigation to water in the AMS yesterday evening. That will do it for adding anything else to the lawn for the season and probably will be the last irrigation cycle as well. It’s just mow and clean up leaves for this season.

















Although not the best lighting for pictures, the color is very dark right now. The 2 light green areas you see in the bottom right of first photo are 2 triv spots I removed and re seeded this fall.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

Looks great! Love the color of Bewitched this time of year! A huge separation in color between my lawn and other lawns in the neighborhood really make my yard stand out from now through mid November.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

jskierko said:


> Looks great! Love the color of Bewitched this time of year! A huge separation in color between my lawn and other lawns in the neighborhood really make my yard stand out from now through mid November.


Agreed. It definitely darkens up this time of year. Like you the difference between my lawn and my neighbours lawn which is a bluegrass/rye mix (I also look after there lawn) is significantly darker.


----------



## ReelWILawn (Aug 29, 2021)

Looks fantastic!! Looks like you had a great season, enjoy the mowing autopilot for th next couple of weeks.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Top growth has slowed to a crawl now and falling leaves are making a mess of everything every day.

I got a mow in yesterday with the rotary and then with the 220E.

Here’s a picture mid leaf bagging mow

















Last weekend I blew out the sprinklers so that is all done.

We need a good wind to get all the leaves down and do one good clean up and be done with it.


----------

